# Erik J Landwehr / ThePrettyTyger / #StateOfErik



## Herbert Hoover (Nov 27, 2016)

Meet Erik J. Landwehr, a 35 year-old gay autistic bipolar disabled Jew with ADHD who thinks he's so important that he needs to have two Twitter accounts. Since his Twitter accounts (yes, accounts) were created in April, his main account has 96.6k tweets (that's 13.8k tweets a month, or 460 a day) and 8k followers, and his "personal" account (not sure why he has one, it's basically the same as his main) has 8100 tweets and 419 followers. It's pretty clear that this man has a lot of time on his hands. More than likely some milk hidden in all of those tweets.

Main Twitter




He lives in San Francisco, what a surprise.

Personal Twitter



Facebook

Unconfirmed address (may not be accurate):
1987 Alamo Ln
Santa Rosa CA 95407-8905




Birthday: February 14, 1981 (35 years old)




Parent's possible address (lol it's two doors down from his):
1985 Alamo Ln
Santa Rosa CA 95407-8905




Dad's Facebook (a Vietnam Veteran too)

Partial dox of him and his parents:
Erik Landwehr
Stephen Landwehr
Janeese Landwehr

Dad was born on March 12, 1947
Mom was born on October 19, 1951

Proof that he thinks that his twitter is big enough to make the current Trans Lifeline/Kiwi Farms drama "blown up"





I'm still digging for info and screencaps, and when I find them I'll post them here.


----------



## MMX (Nov 27, 2016)

Its almost as if they want a thread here....how quickly the novelty wears off


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Nov 27, 2016)

The profile pic with a safety pin...


----------



## oasys (Nov 27, 2016)

His only personality trait seems to be hating Trump, but his name is Erik Landwhale so lol


----------



## January Cyst (Nov 27, 2016)

I guess this gives him something to do, he seems to be pretty bored if he manages 460 tweets per day, does he have a job?
May this thread blow up like....



Spoiler: ....you know...


----------



## Herbert Hoover (Nov 27, 2016)

Found a possible birthday:

14 February 1981, 35 years old


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 27, 2016)

By "blow up" does he mean signal boost? I'm not down with the groovie lingo.


----------



## repentance (Nov 27, 2016)

MMX said:


> Its almost as if they want a thread here....how quickly the novelty wears off



Of course he does.  Don't you know he has *8 thousand* followers and he's going to rally them to take down fascism.  Or something - something being mindless retweets into a void where most people have the majority of their followers muted.  Who fuck wouldn't mute someone who tweets that much?


----------



## JU 199 (Nov 27, 2016)

Wants a dictatorship tyranny.  



 

lol



 

Castro was a murderer presiding over a failed economic system. How much more nuance do you need?


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 27, 2016)

There's a service that plaintexts all a user's tweets into one area. I don't remember if its one you log into or if it works on all accounts, but its worth a shot I guess?

Its called Tweettunnel or Tweet-something. Its pretty barebones.



Ass Manager 3000 said:


> View attachment 157269


I have a Nat Geo somewhere where Fidel's son takes the throne and speaks out against his father's totalitarian ideas. Cuba's also pretty peeved in general. There's your POC opinions, Erik.

The monthly issue is stashed in a box somewhere in my closet. If I find it, I'll scan it.


----------



## Herbert Hoover (Nov 27, 2016)

It seems that him and his dad are both Democrats, big surprise
https://www.mylife.com/erik-landwehr/eriklandwehr
https://www.mylife.com/stephen-landwehr/stephen-landwehr

Dad was born March 12, 1947


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 27, 2016)

MMX said:


> Its almost as if they want a thread here....how quickly the novelty wears off


He wanted attention. He's got it.


----------



## JU 199 (Nov 27, 2016)

Over 50 new tweets in about tenish minutes


----------



## Lithos (Nov 27, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Castro was a murderer presiding over a failed economic system. How much more nuance do you need?


Considering the non-stop parties in the Cuban parts of my city, I'm not sure how much nuance he'd get out of those PoCs.


----------



## Herbert Hoover (Nov 27, 2016)

Updated the OP with his and his parent's partial dox

Also he tweets so fast he skips number 4


----------



## Jubileus (Nov 27, 2016)

What is going on between his eyebrows there?  Did he try to shave off a unibrow and the razor slipped?  Is his preferred method of stimming slamming his head into a desk?

I do appreciate the visual representation of autism that his random, colorful shit emojis between every other word brings.  If by "appreciate" I can mean "feel the need to slam my head into a desk like a stimming autist after trying to read it".


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 27, 2016)

What a kike.


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 27, 2016)

You're putting up a public thread on him when you're still in the process of digging through his tweets and he could see this and nuke everything in a matter of seconds

You fucking idiot

Kill yourself


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 27, 2016)

OtterParty said:


> You're putting up a public thread on him when you're still in the process of digging through his tweets and he could see this and nuke everything in a matter of seconds
> 
> You fucking idiot
> 
> Kill yourself


Good point. No archives either.
Edit:
Both twitter
http://archive.md/tVYsn
http://archive.md/5MvVH
FB
http://archive.md/ZXKJw
Dad's FB
http://archive.md/GRlZA

For the tweets use this


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 27, 2016)

we need an "early" rating

it should be a highly detailed picture of a dead baby that was prematurely torn out of its mother


----------



## niggers (Nov 27, 2016)

i have literally no clue how you could say "the media is biased for trump" unless you live in some bizarro world

even the fucking media is running articles on how biased the media was for Clinton

he hadn't even won yet and van jones was already calling everyone racist on CNN for not voting their way


----------



## Herbert Hoover (Nov 27, 2016)

An archive of his last 2 hours of tweets (no retweets)

https://archive.fo/ZbHMe


----------



## repentance (Nov 27, 2016)

Has Erik's legion of followers taken us down yet?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 27, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Castro was a murderer presiding over a failed economic system. How much more nuance do you need?


 You've clearly never met his trans half-Cuban gender studies professor.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Nov 28, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Castro was a murderer presiding over a failed economic system. How much more nuance do you need?


You know what? He's right! We should look for non-white perspectives on Castro! Let's ask these people: 












...oh whoops.


----------



## Herbert Hoover (Nov 28, 2016)

New archive of tweets: https://archive.fo/woUfV

He also seems to think that people actually voted for Trump three times




Tweet: https://twitter.com/EJLandwehr/status/803381508069330949
Archive: https://tweetsave.com/ejlandwehr/status/803381508069330949

Edit: More Hillary shilling. And Eugenic McDonald's


 

Tweet: https://twitter.com/EJLandwehr/status/803373214810443776
Archive: https://tweetsave.com/ejlandwehr/status/803373214810443776


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 28, 2016)

One Trump voter got caught voting twice. There's no way any of them could have gotten away with three votes.


----------



## January Cyst (Dec 5, 2016)

This guy is basically the slightly more functional and less likeable sjw version of Aaron McCluske


----------



## Reshiram (Dec 19, 2016)

Can I ask why has this person been doxxed exactly?

EDIT: Also, where's the milk? Doxxing a random person because they've made a lot of tweets is not "milk"


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Dec 19, 2016)

At a guess, it was the tweet to Trans Life Line offering to blow up Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jul 3, 2017)

I´m doing a necro, but Mooncow is just too good. Me 

https://twitter.com/EJLandwehr/status/881615105439318016


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 9, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> I´m doing a necro, but Mooncow is just too good. Me
> 
> https://twitter.com/EJLandwehr/status/881615105439318016



Gee it's almost like being covered by our forum isn't a life ruining mega tragedy.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 11, 2017)

Mooncow's supposed to be Null, right?


----------



## Lunete (Jul 12, 2017)

460 tweets a day and yet nothing of substance. It's all just the same shit repeated over and over again.
I know absolutely nothing about this man other than the fact that he's gay, disabled, and has an extreme hate boner for Trump.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Jul 12, 2017)

Lunete said:


> 460 tweets a day and yet nothing of substance. It's all just the same shit repeated over and over again.
> I know absolutely nothing about this man other than the fact that he's gay, disabled, and has an extreme hate boner for Trump.



One can only have so many tweetable thoughts a day. To cut down on the work he chooses to have just one and repeats it ad nauseam in the hopes someone someday gives a shit.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh no, he's putting Periscope videos into tweets now.


----------

